# Club rides



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I am visiting SF this Easter weekend. Bummed that it may rain both Sat and Sunday. Anyways, in the unlikely event that there are clear skies, what r find good cycling clubs in SF?

My typical club rides are fairly spirited. Usually starts out with a group of 10-20 and fades to 5-8 by the midpoint. Depending on the amount of elevation, usually average between 18-21 mph over 45-60 miles. 

Would love to hook up with similar cycling group if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Okay. So maybe no club rides....?

I don't mind doing a solo either, but it seems that if I wanted at least 50 miles with at least 3500' of climbing, I have to go over to Marin County. San Francisco has so many hills, that I would have thought there would be more posted routes on sites like map my ride with the above criteria. But when I searched, almost all the routes lead you across the GGB. I have done Tam before and loved it....but just looking for a route that didn't include having to go to Marin County.


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

why not go to marin county? you can ride from town and across the golden gate bridge and then up through marin headlands, then up mt tam or out and do a paradise loop.

Search strava for all of those and you'll find the maps you need. 

We'll be in SF for easter, but rain has us on the dirt.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

redmr2_man said:


> why not go to marin county? you can ride from town and across the golden gate bridge and then up through marin headlands, then up mt tam or out and do a paradise loop.
> 
> Search strava for all of those and you'll find the maps you need.
> 
> We'll be in SF for easter, but rain has us on the dirt.


Yeah....Marin County and Mt. Tam was my first choice when I planned the trip a few weeks back. Last year, I did a ride with my brother almost identical to the organized Mt. Tam Century that is put on every year. It was one of the most scenic century that I've done. Loved it. I am coming in on Sat. night. May have to wait until Monday AM to do that ride again. I hope by Monday, the weather will cooperate.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Could consider the east bay too. Tilden in Berkeley, all of redwood road, etc


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I was fortunate that Tuesday was a wonderful day in the Bay Area! I got a quick ride in on Saturday when I got there....just around the streets near my sister's place (St. Francis Woods area). Damn, there's no flat warm ups in the City . Get out of the house and you are climbing almost immediately. Got 20 miles in with 3600' of elevation. Hit one section reaching 28%....so frickin' steep that I had to do the S-snake pattern up this hill. The street was narrow too, so I was praying for no cars! Fortunately, no cars came,

Anyways, Tuesday rolled around and it was a beautiful day. Started out in the City and went across the GGB. Made it all the way up to the East point of Mt. Tam. What a beautiful and scenic ride. And since it was on a Tuesday, hardly any traffic....well, at least in Marin County. All said and done.....64 miles with 6400' of climbing. Was tempted to do a repeat from Pantoll back up to the East point of Tam....but the family was waiting back in the city for lunch. Anyways, you guys have a wonderful backdrop in your neighborhood. I would love to do this again very soon. My only complaint....those damn tourists with the rental bikes on my way back into the City. Going there was great. 7:00 AM = no tourists on bikes. 12 noon = hazardous ride....especially since only one side of the GGB was operational that day.


----------

